# Suppression d'un appareil sur iCloud.com



## SeSaSu (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Suite à un problème sur mon MacBookPro, j'ai reçu un Mac de dépannage (qui était tout juste sorti de sa boite) je l'ai donc lié à mon iCloud. Sauf que voilà j'ai rendu mon Mac de dépannage depuis le temps mais sur iCloud.com ce Mac apparait toujours, avec un nom à quelqu'un d'autre, son nouvel  utilisateur.

Comment puis je supprimer ce Mac de mon iCloud.com (et ailleurs s'il le faut) ??


Merci


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans un premier temps il faudra changer le mot de passe de votre compte. Après un autre plus compétent que moi répondra, mais je pense qu'il aurait fallu le supprimer du Mac de dépannage.


----------



## SeSaSu (30 Mars 2012)

Mais comme tu t'en doutes surement j'ai pas accès au Mac de dépannage... :/

Et je vois pas pourquoi je devrais changer mon MDP iCloud, car avant de rendre mon Mac de dépannage j'ai formaté le Mac.

Je pense que quelquepart l'ID du Mac est resté relié à mon ID iCloud dans les serveurs d'Apple...

Help


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2012)

SeSaSu a dit:


> Et je vois pas pourquoi je devrais changer mon MDP iCloud



Wait and see


----------



## SeSaSu (30 Mars 2012)

Tu crois que du coup ils auraient accès à mes contacts, mon adresse @me et à mon flux de photos ?

Crotte


----------



## minimat (30 Août 2012)

Un peu la même question: j'ai revendu mon iPad mais bien que l'ayant réinitialisé, il apparaît toujours dans la liste de mes appareils sur iCloud. Une possibilité de le retirer?

edit (hahem...): sur iCloud.com, c'est pas trop compliqué ^^


----------



## PierreBurgi (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour Minimat

As-tu trouvé une solution depuis ? 
Merci

J'ai aussi un iPhone 6 acheté et retourné qui est toujours enregistré.

Bien à toi

Pierre


----------



## Powerdom (2 Novembre 2014)

je n'ai pas trouvé depuis iCloud comment supprimer un appareil. Mais si le compte a été supprimé sur par exemple un mac, il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'il continue d'apparaitre. 

Le plus sur sera donc de changer le mot de passe du compte iCloud. 


1. Éteignez votre téléphone mobile
2. Connectez vous à votre compte iCloud.com à l'aide de vos identifiants Apple
3. Sélectionnez "Localiser iPhone"
4. Sélectionnez votre mobile dans "Appareils" (en haut à gauche)
5. Votre mobile devrait être spécifié comme "Non connecté" ou "hors connexion"
6. Sélectionnez "Effacer iPhone"
7. Sélectionnez ensuite "Effacer" dans le message de confirmation qui s'affiche.


----------

